
This cybersecurity company kills Pokemon - empressplay
http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/04/technology/kill-pokemon-lookingglass-niantic/index.html?sr=cnnmoneybin080416deadpokemon
======
empressplay
"Coleman said his cybersecurity company is in a unique position to help
eliminate Pokemon, because he's friends with a member of Niantic's board of
directors: Gilman Louie."

I didn't realize it was cool now to crow about nepotism on international news
sites? Pretty brazen.

